# Snoopy is Home from (Cynthia Landry Scruffy's Toys Maltese)



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Well the day came a few hours ago. We picked up Snoopy at Cynthia Landry's home. All went well and Snoopy has quickly adjusted to his new home and family members. Only family living at home now is my wife, my special needs daughter and myself. Our other two daughters live minutes away and were here for the welcoming. Enjoy the pictures


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

He is so tired right now, nap time.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snoopy is gorgeous. Hope you have a great life together.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I remember those times, he'll grow fast so capture every moment you can. Snoopy is so cute:wub: I miss the puppy breath lol


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable...congrats!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He's so cute and fluffy! :wub: Congratulations! I bet the whole family is over the moon about him!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a little fluff ball! He's adorable. May I suggest vinyl flooring for his playpen? I went to Lowe's and got vinyl remnant to put under x-pen when mine were pups.


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Thank you all, my family and I are loving him. He barked once at night in playpen in living room and let us sleep the whole night. 


Sherry, what is the vinyl flooring floor? I can pick some up tomorrow (Monday). Thank you 



sherry said:


> What a little fluff ball! He's adorable. May I suggest vinyl flooring for his playpen? I went to Lowe's and got vinyl remnant to put under x-pen when mine were pups.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Snoopy is beautiful. God bless Cynthia. She raises beautiful dogs. Wishing you and your family much happiness with this little bundle of joy!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

espresso said:


> Thank you all, my family and I are loving him. He barked once at night in playpen in living room and let us sleep the whole night.
> 
> 
> Sherry, what is the vinyl flooring floor? I can pick some up tomorrow (Monday). Thank you


Go to Lowe's or Home Depot, whatever home improvement store or flooring store and ask if they have remnants. Vinyl flooring is what some people use instead of wood or carpet. You can cut it a little bigger than your x-pen and put down. It will save your floors from pee stains.


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Got it, thanks



sherry said:


> Go to Lowe's or Home Depot, whatever home improvement store or flooring store and ask if they have remnants. Vinyl flooring is what some people use instead of wood or carpet. You can cut it a little bigger than your x-pen and put down. It will save your floors from pee stains.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snoopy is gorgeous ... he is so adorable! :wub: 

I love the pictures of you and your daughter holding Snoopy. Your daughter is pretty. I am sure she and Snoopy have already started to bond ... I can see it in the photo.

Wishing you many happy and healthy years with your new precious family member.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:aktion033: Awwww Snoopy is adorable! :wub: What great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!! What a happy time for your family!! :chili::aktion033:

He is absolutely adorable!! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations on a lovely little guy---so precious! I am happy for you & your family & wish you endless hours of laughter & fun. Take lots of pictures as they change so fast at this age. You can't have too many!
And post lots here too---we miss the puppy antics.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh he is a cutie! Cindy does breed nice dogs!! Very happy for your family and especially your daughter!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you for sharing:chili::chili: What a cute boy. I can just imagine the joy your whole family is experiencing. Nothing like a puppy to make everyone smile. Keep sharing with us and if you have any questions we're here. I think your daughter and Snoopy will be inseparable. :wub:


----------



## teacherterry (Jul 12, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

Well it's been a while and Snoopy is coming to 2 years on April 15th. Here is a couple of pics after his bath and his new Snoozer that just arrived. We are now considering a brother for him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Cutie pie!


----------

